# Utah Waterfowl Association or UWAlliance???



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

Utah Waterfowl Association or UWAlliance???

There have been a number of people recieving a very nice glossy brochure in the mail selling memberships to the Utah Waterfowl Alliance. *The board of the real UWA wants everyone to know that this is NOT the Utah Waterfowl Association and we are NOT affiliated with this other venture.* Membership to the UWA is FREE and we are NOT soliciting paid memberships. We just wanted to clear the air before any more people get confused.
R


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## sonofaduck (Apr 2, 2009)

Tough choice; free membership to a association for air boat and mud motor rights, and other projects helping elitist hunters (my opinion), or a paid membership to an organization who’s projects are directed towards improving things for the average hunter. Where do I send my check!


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

sonofaduck said:


> Tough choice; free membership to a association for air boat and mud motor rights, and other projects helping elitist hunters (my opinion), or a paid membership to an organization who's projects are directed towards improving things for the average hunter. Where do I send my check!


Keep telling yourself that!!!!! This isnt a Ford vs a Chevy debate! I would rather join an association not because a fee or being free but on the merits of the people involved, there credintials and motives. Look a little deeper into the Uwa and they arent taking care of the elitists they are taking care of the future of waterfowl and waterfowling in the state of utah and not for there own personal gains! I havent decided to join as of yet as my opinion at times isnt the greatest and i dont want it to get misconstrued by haters, that i am speaking for that organization! The Alliance might be a good thing but would have a hard time sending my hard earned money for some of there visions, again my opinion! What would it hurt to be a member of all of them, especially the free ones?

DiverFreak


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

The UWA is just a bunch of regular folks from very diverse backgrounds all volunteering their time to try to do good things for Utah's waterfowl and hunters. I would think that most conservation groups are made up of good, decent people just trying to help out. No need for name calling and bashing.
R


----------



## sonofaduck (Apr 2, 2009)

No bashing, only the truth. I think that is time for the truth to come out since the President of the Air Boat Association seems to be the official spokesman for the UWA lets get to the bottom of your official position. Here is a link to the latest hunter survey numbers, http://wildlife.utah.gov/public_meeting ... july07.pdf , 49.7 % of the hunters hunt WMA's only 14.3% wanted what DF wants which are no restrictions, what is the official position of the UWA on restrictions for the WMA's? Does the UWA have a position on improving hunting conditions on the WMA's? 85% of the hunters want rule changes, what is your position, if indeed you represent all hunters you need to get your message out.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

You're right, we do need to get our message out. I hope that the message will be that the UWA wants to help protect our wetlands and our ability to get out and have a place to hunt in our beautiful marshes. The hunters of Utah will ultimately decide what they want out of an assocition like the UWA. As for the waterfolw survey, here is another interesting statement taken from the DWR report:

*Support for restrictions on state waterfowl management areas:
The average number of restrictions supported by waterfowl hunters was 3. 14.3% of hunters surveyed indicated that they did not support any of the ten proposed restrictions. Providing rest areas where hunting is not allowed was the only proposed WMA restriction supported by a significant majority of waterfowl hunters (52.9%, p<0.032; Figure 3). The option of providing limited entry hunting blinds was neither favored nor opposed by a significant margin (50.2%, p<0.871). The remaining 8 options were not supported by a majority of waterfowl hunters, with the options of charging a daily fee on each WMA and limiting the number of shotgun shells per hunter the least favorable options.*

I personally would like to see a few more rest areas, which is the only restriction that had a majority favorable opinion. That's just me though and it is not the purpose of this thread, sorry I got sidetracked and went off-topic.
R


----------



## sonofaduck (Apr 2, 2009)

My guess then is that the UWA favors the do nothing approach, because a majority can not be reached by the “peasants” then the all mighty lore master of all things waterfowl related should favor no change even though a vast majority want to see some. Back to the thread, worthwhile projects take money to run, I take it you do not like the other group because it is trying to raise money for projects to help the average hunter in stead of fighting to maintain air boat access on the GSL.


----------



## Me and Annie (Mar 3, 2008)

Not sure if it is worth the time as you have come on here with an extremely antagonitic attitue. From what I have read on the various posts writteny by rjefre I have never noticed that he had only airboaters in mind with regard to waterfowl issues. It seems like quite the opposite is true. Trying to save 8000 acres of the GSL is a noble cause for all waterfowl hunters as well as bird watchers and treehuggers. Where do you think the birds come from that you hunt. I am always amazed at people who really have no idea how much areas besides just WMA's contrubute to the overall waterfowl numbers that everyone is hunting.

I am certainly just an average hunter. I don't own a boat but have friends who do. I have had the opportunity to walk in hunt, boat hunt with friends and airboat hunt with friends. In your slam of diverfreak I believe you failed to recognize that he has repeatedly offered to take people out on diver hunts from his layout boats. Sounds like a real elitist to me. For the record I don't know either one of these gentlemen. I was introduced to rjefre at the BRBR meeting last fall but that is some total of our aquaitance, seemed like a regular guy to me. Maybe you should cut the attitude and develope some friendships. Wow, three posts in a week this is becoming a real habit.


----------



## jimbo53 (Apr 3, 2009)

rjefre, out of the 4 WMA's that don't have rest ponds, where would be the UWA's choice to put them and why at Harold Crane, Loco Motive Springs, Ogden Bay and Howard Slough? this has really perked my interest towards maybe joining the UWA. 

I really do not see any problem taking money for a conversion program such as TUWA as DU and Delta take money. so whats the problem with TUWA taking money? The first one that acts on my interest as a common hunter with out a boat. will get my membership free or if I have to pay for it.


----------



## cousin eddie (Apr 30, 2009)

Me and Annie said:


> Not sure if it is worth the time as you have come on here with an extremely antagonistic attitude. From what I have read on the various posts written by jefre I have never noticed that he had only airboaters in mind with regard to waterfowl issues. It seems like quite the opposite is true. Trying to save 8000 acres of the GSL is a noble cause for all waterfowl hunters as well as bird watchers and tree huggers. Where do you think the birds come from that you hunt. I am always amazed at people who really have no idea how much areas besides just WMA's contribute to the overall waterfowl numbers that everyone is hunting.
> 
> I am certainly just an average hunter. I don't own a boat but have friends who do. I have had the opportunity to walk in hunt, boat hunt with friends and airboat hunt with friends. In your slam of diverfreak I believe you failed to recognize that he has repeatedly offered to take people out on diver hunts from his layout boats. Sounds like a real elitist to me. For the record I don't know either one of these gentlemen. I was introduced to refer at the BRBR meeting last fall but that is some total of our acquaintance, seemed like a regular guy to me. Maybe you should cut the attitude and developed some friendships. Wow, three posts in a week this is becoming a real habit.


First off I think rjefre, started the negativity here posting up about TUWA. second off if you can tell me how to get out to the 8000 acres of the GSL that they are fighting for, or how I can see it with even a pair of binoculars. please let me know. Promontory is private the rail road causeway is closed. so I don't see any way out there than by airboat and if it gets closed it just push the birds closer to the WMA's. so I would have to say it is a fight for the airboaters only and I hope they lose.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

Obviously there is a misunderstanding of what this thread was about. I posted it at the behest of the UWA for informational purposes only. There had been a number of folks wondering why we were sending out brochures and asking for money. They thought it was the UWA. This post was to make it clear that it wasn't the UWA. I didn't think it was negative and if it read that way, it is because I failed to convey the message correctly. As for the GSL Mineral expansion and rest areas and other matters, they should be on a different thread so individual opinions don't get misconstrued as official UWA stuff. It was meant as an announcement and I shouldn't have participated in the ensuing discussion, especially if it was off-topic. Sorry for the confusion.
R


----------



## jimbo53 (Apr 3, 2009)

rjefre, seems like you like to dodge the real issue, typical politician. you know **** well that was a derogatory comment towards Carl Taylor! I think everybody should read the link provided by sonofduck. my personal favorite is the airboat restrictions. almost one out of three hunters want to see airboat restrictions. I think that gets bigger every time you post. when all of us dike bubba's read the garbage you spew. I sure hope the airboaters and UWA are happy with their spokesman.


----------



## Carl Taylor (Jul 23, 2009)

Hey guys,
I thought I might join up so that I could hopefully shed a little light as to TUWA's posture and outlook on other organizations and their efforts before we find ourselves in muddy waters. In our society, there are a host of organizations out there today working towards [what they feel] would be a better tomorrow, all of which quite honestly have given remarkable returns to the system. I think it is worthy of mentioning that we could probably all agree that most, if not all of these org's, have been met with resistance and disbelief from people that just didn't see a need for change during the inception. On a much bigger scale, the history books are full of examples where individuals, or a group of individuals, were willing to invest that which they had to pioneer their values in an effort to make a difference, being met with resitance in their beginnings, only to later calibrate milestones of success. Am i certain of success? NO! But, I am willing to give it all I've got, in an effort to make a differance. While we are confident that when people take a look at TUWA as an organization and the programs within, they will be able to identify with that which we have set out to accomplish. We feel very strongly about working with other organizations and effectively utilizing critical "alliances" to benefit the future of waterfowl and associated wetlands. To this point, the WOW program continues to grow and has put over 1000 wood ducks on the pond this year alone, in an effort to assist this species that has struggled for many years. To further these efforts, the WOW program has taken on a multitude of partners that will allow us to further assist the wood duck population here in Utah. These critical partnerships are the foundation to a springboard into a successful program.

While we understand that not everyone will identify with wood ducks, we have a host of other programs that we have instilled the same values and direction; hands on, people based efforts activities that will motivate participation in the outdoors and ultimately to conservation action. To think that only one group is worthy of straddling any or all posibilities does not leave room for growth, nor does it allow for an open to progression. It is my personal opinion that to appose these kinds of efforts would imply more of a dictatorship.

So, to the point of the us verses them, TUWA does not support nor promote this concept. As I posted on the refuge thread of the same title, we respect these guys and their efforts and would rather not be placed as being so.

All the best,
Carl Taylor
TUWA


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2009)

First off I think rjefre, started the negativity here posting up about TUWA. second off if you can tell me how to get out to the 8000 acres of the GSL that they are fighting for, or how I can see it with even a pair of binoculars. please let me know. Promontory is private the rail road causeway is closed. so I don't see any way out there than by airboat and if it gets closed it just push the birds closer to the WMA's. so I would have to say it is a fight for the airboaters only and I hope they lose. "QUOTE"

That has got to be the most assinine post ever. So you are in favor of destroying 8000 acres of prime habitat just because you cant see it or hunt it?? good god man, look at the bigger picture. It is unbelievable how short sighted people are. 

E


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

> First off I think rjefre, started the negativity here posting up about TUWA. second off if you can tell me how to get out to the 8000 acres of the GSL that they are fighting for, or how I can see it with even a pair of binoculars. please let me know. Promontory is private the rail road causeway is closed. so I don't see any way out there than by airboat and if it gets closed it just push the birds closer to the WMA's. so I would have to say it is a fight for the airboaters only and I hope they lose.


Any loss of any bird habitat is a loss for all waterfowl hunters.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

blacksunshine said:


> Me and Annie said:
> 
> 
> > First off I think rjefre, started the negativity here posting up about TUWA. second off if you can tell me how to get out to the 8000 acres of the GSL that they are fighting for, or how I can see it with even a pair of binoculars. please let me know. Promontory is private the rail road causeway is closed. so I don't see any way out there than by airboat and if it gets closed it just push the birds closer to the WMA's. so I would have to say it is a fight for the airboaters only and I hope they lose.
> ...


That's excatly right and if you don't care about that maybe you don't belong in the marsh to began with!


----------



## Me and Annie (Mar 3, 2008)

Please be very careful when selecting quotes. You have picked up my screen name and associated it with what cousin eddie said in response. I absolutely understand how distructive to waterfowl users this proposal will be. Cousin Eddie is the individual who said he hopes it goes through and when he said he hopes we lose. :evil:


----------



## steven (Sep 8, 2007)

blacksunshine said:


> Me and Annie said:
> 
> 
> > First off I think rjefre, started the negativity here posting up about TUWA. second off if you can tell me how to get out to the 8000 acres of the GSL that they are fighting for, or how I can see it with even a pair of binoculars. please let me know. Promontory is private the rail road causeway is closed. so I don't see any way out there than by airboat and if it gets closed it just push the birds closer to the WMA's. so I would have to say it is a fight for the airboaters only and I hope they lose.
> ...


++1


----------



## getsomecoot (Apr 1, 2009)

lol :lol: ouch, ouch, lol :lol:


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Me and Annie said:


> Please be very careful when selecting quotes. You have picked up my screen name and associated it with what cousin eddie said in response. I absolutely understand how distructive to waterfowl users this proposal will be. Cousin Eddie is the individual who said he hopes it goes through and when he said he hopes we lose. :evil:


Sorry about that my bad.


----------



## Me and Annie (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks, just did not wish to be associated with such an idiotic mind set. :roll:


----------

